# breeding Bruce and Pearl



## stangant (Dec 3, 2012)

Well I have started my first attempt at breeding my pair of ee's, just need to keep up the cleaning at this point.

I do have a question, where is the right place to purchase the Indian almond leaves?


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

I heard Aquabid has some good seller.


----------



## stangant (Dec 3, 2012)

ok so I am posting up a link to the camera I now have on the tank. Hope it works! I will be activating the camera during the daytime while I am at work.

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/anthony-litterilla


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

This is so exciting! I can't wait to watch it!


----------



## stangant (Dec 3, 2012)

Well Bruce has been trying and trying to make a bubble nest but I think the top was just to open and they kept poping so I have put some plastic wrap over the top as per the help guide. I have also ordered the IAL so they should be here soon.


----------



## stangant (Dec 3, 2012)

Looks like tomorrow i am going to put a pause to the process. I will possibly pick up next weekend but Bruce just seems to have lost interest in his bubble nest and I don't like the look of Pearls water.


----------



## stangant (Dec 3, 2012)

I came home to Bruce having successfully made a bubble nest and I went ahead and put in the IAL and Pearl in her cup so I may give it a day and then see what happens...


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Looks good! Perfect set up too.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Yay goodluck!!


----------



## stangant (Dec 3, 2012)

He has since abandoned that nest since I put the leaf in and has built an even bigger one by it... hehe

How do I tell if she is carring eggs? she seems to be a bit bigger right near the bottom fins.

Also the camera will be back up and running tomorrow.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

With some fish you cant really tell, the ones you can tell on will have a bulge, and look like they are bloated. Normally though, if she is flirting with him, and has breeding stripes you are good to go.


----------



## stangant (Dec 3, 2012)

Ok so here is a close up of her. Sorry she kept hiding from the phone but does she look ready to be released and when should I release her? Can I do it now and monitor or should I do it right before all the lights get turned out. I have seen it done differently so I am just not sure.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Hmm...not sure. BTW, even if the parents are EE the fry might not be EE since it's a recessive trait. Just a heads up.


----------



## stangant (Dec 3, 2012)

oh I know, and that is fine, I don't plan on this being the only spawn.. more of a challenge. hehe.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Looks like she's either bloated or has eggs. I think your safe. How long and how are you doing the conditioning?


----------



## stangant (Dec 3, 2012)

well I have had their tanks next to each other and been cleaning both a lot. I went to petco and also purchased some frozen food to place some in each tank to tell them that there is a food supply for the young. I then added the ial leaves and have been putting her into his tank in a bottle. This has all been going on for some time now. In prep for the first encounter.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

*Saw your video feed the other day...*

Pretty cool to watch, but they weren't doing much of anything. F was trapped in the bottle & male was just zipping around back & forth treading water. 

BTW, I would remove the barnacle ornament. It's completely useless in a spawn setup & it's dangerous too. 

The openings in that particular ornament are way too small & edges are sharp, it's an accident waiting to happen.

What type of frozen food did you buy?


----------



## stangant (Dec 3, 2012)

The holes are not even big enough for there heads and he stays away from it, it was in their more for the shrimp and I was thinking of keeping it for the baby's but I guess I will remove it for now.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Sounds like your good to go! 
When I do it I'll stick them both divided in the spawn tank Winfield the male gets a good best built and then a day after I see it at a good size I let them loose, seems to make it happen faster ime.


----------



## stangant (Dec 3, 2012)

I have released her but it seems like he is more interested in just killing her... not sure I want him killing an expensive import that I have grown to like more then him... lol


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Keep an eye on them, Some tears and bites here and there is normal, but if it gets more severe than that remove him. I'd say give him like an hour or two to settle down a bit


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

If both parents have the ee trait then it will show up.


----------



## stangant (Dec 3, 2012)

well after a bit of time about 1am est I had to take her out as she was way to beat up. She was going up to him like she wanted to start up but he would just shoot after her and ended up bruising her side and killing her tail. She would not fight back and I don't know why she has shown in the past that she gets angry.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Sorry! At least there both ok. Re condition them me try again in a few weeks.


----------



## repru04 (Jan 23, 2012)

Do you have another female as a back up?


----------

